# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Seis desafíos para el agro peruano

## Bruno Cillóniz

Según el experto Fernando Cillóniz.  *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* La agricultura peruana debe enfrentar seis desafíos tras vivir una agricultura de ensueño, de precios altísimos y costos bajísimos, afirmó Fernando Cillóniz, presidente de la consultora *inform@cción* y experto en agro. 
Se trata de metas que han alcanzado los países más avanzados, señaló. 
El primer desafío es el manejo del agua. Perú ya tiene más de 100 mil hectáreas con riego tecnificado, pero hay más de un millón por tecnificar, advirtió Cillóniz al tiempo que dijo que se está avanzando en esa tarea a un ritmo de 15 mil Has por año. 
El segundo es la tierra. Según Cillóniz, el precio de tierra ha subido en los últimos 15 años, lo que es beneficioso para el campesinado e inversionistas. El que invierte en agricultura está invirtiendo también en inmuebles. Eso es bueno para el negocio, opinó. El especialista consideró que el agro es el sector que menos inversión extranjera recibe. Esta tendencia se estaría revirtiendo, matizó. 
La mano de obra es el tercer desafío al que debe adecuarse. Se está encareciendo, expresó, con satisfacción. Eso es muy bueno para la población rural. Hoy muchas familias ganan el doble o el triple de los salarios mínimos. Hoy no existe el salario mínimo en la agricultura moderna, afirmó al pronosticar la demanda, la eficiencia y la tecnología incrementarían más los sueldos. 
El cuarto desafío es la infraestructura. A su juicio, estamos mal todavía en infraestructura vial, ferroviaria y portuaria. 
El quinto es abastecer la demanda de productos frescos y naturales de los mercados europeos y estadounidenses. En el primer destino se busca atender el consumo de su población envejecida, mientras que en el segundo mercado se tiene la finalidad de disminuir los índices de obesidad. 
El sexto es impulsar la gestión empresarial en el sector. ¡Cuán equivocados estuvieron nuestras autoridades cuando quisieron inculcar el lema para quien la trabaje! ¡Como si no fuera necesaria la tecnología, el capital y el conocimiento de los mercados!, exclamó Cillóniz. 
El experto en agro señaló los desafíos en el Foro Internacional Productividad Agrícola, desafíos para América Latina, celebrado por la empresa internacional de investigación tecnológica agrícola CropLife en Lima el martes 11 pasado. Se trataba de la reunión anual de la firma, que escogió Perú como sede este año.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag premia a representantes del agro peruano Artículo: El agro peruano se luce en Sudáfrica Artículo: La crisis griega afectaría al agro peruano TLC Perú-EFTA: gran oportunidad para el agro peruano Desafíos de la economía y comercio exterior peruano frente a la crisis internacional

----------

